# Can't believe Otto The Buff Beast is ONE!



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Look - I'm one! Mom says I'm really big now









Hey baybay...









This was the day Mom fell in love with me.









My first night at home. I outgrew that crate in a week!









Me with my sister the day I came home. I am way bigger than her now!









Back when I used to have to kiss up to her so she wouldn't hurt me.









Me and my favorite person when I was way littler than her 









I've got the HUGE one of these now! Love that thing! It is so awesome to smash other balls with it. Or ooo oooo ooo when Mom plays tug with me with it. 









That thing was good eating! My first tennis ball. I love tennis balls but Mom won't let me have them anymore cuz I make the glue all runny.









My first real tennis ball!









When I was really little and my sister brought me home this HUGE piece of driftwood. I used to sit and try to bite that thing for hours and get nothin off. THen one day I got a big chunk out of it and it disappeared?









My weird head stage. 









Me 7 months old with my favorite little person and relative size device









I LOVE this stuff!









Snowballs???? Yes! 









Almost all grown up with my little person!









Look what I can do!









Happy Birthday to me! Glad I don't have a flea.
Wondering what my dinner could be? Happy birthday to me.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow! Happy b'day Otto-poo! You're a great looking pupper...err...Big Boy!!


----------



## jessiem (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy birthday!!








they grow up so fast!


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

He is a very handsome boy. Happy Birthday!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Otto!!
We are so glad you grew into those ears.....Your quit the Hunk Birthday Boy..


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love seeing all the before and after pictures! they grow sooo fast! Otto is one handsome boy!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy birthday, Otto!







He's such a handsome boy. So, what _was_ for dinner?!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

There is my buff beast!!!!!! I knew his birthday was soon!
It means Mr Frodo is 11 months old already! 
Where does time go????
You are going to let him come to beach day..... right?








Give him a kiss from me!!!!
Jess


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Way WAY handsome. Such big feeties on that little pupper, a hint of what was yet to come. His canine sister does NOT look happy to have a little brother. His little girl though has a buddy/guard doggie for life.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Great pictures! Looks like Otto has had a great first year!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Jenn, I LOVE that last picture of him!! Baby Otter is now a big, buff,







hunkitudinous STUDMUFFIN o' LOVE!! Wishing gorgeous boy a very Happy Biorthday from Grimmi and me!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

to you Otto!!!! What a very handsome boy you are!!

Hey Mom great pictures and I love the captions!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady say Happy Birthday Little Cuz!!
OMG how big he is 
can't wait to see him later!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks everyone! Not sure what his dinner will be, we have to get out to the market and see what's on sale!

Dawn, I hope he's happy to see you! 



> Originally Posted By: BJDimockIt means Mr Frodo is 11 months old already!
> Where does time go????
> You are going to let him come to beach day..... right?
> 
> ...


I know, where does time go? Wasn't it last year that Morgan had her first birthday?









Otto has his operation next thursday so I don't think he'll be up for the beach.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Otto! Hope you enjoyed your year unsnipped!









I can't believe he is one year old!!! He's HUGE and yet at the same time still a baby. These are such fun years. I just adore Otti. He is so happy and fun loving. 








YOU sweet, adorable, loving, and OH so very handsome, stud muffin!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Jenn great pictures of Otto, he sure has grown up awful fast. I cant believe you are getting him snipped as a bday present. LOL Poor baby boy.

I love the pic of him with Ms J standing right by him, they are the same height. OH and the one with the HUGE ears. 

Happy Birthday Otto!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy b-day, otto!
love the pics
glad your head is catching up to your ears


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh Bummer!!!! I haven't seen the Man in sooo long!








Give him my love, and tell him Mr. Frodo sends his manly sympathies!







Jess


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

you big handsome boy!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 1st Birthday, Otto, and many more! Hope you enjoyed your special celebration.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

whoops!! Happy belated birthday Otto. you are officially a hunk now not a puppy Hope you got lots of treats on your birthday















wow, Jenn you have some nice pics!!!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy Birthday, what a beautiful dog, I love the first picture and Otto's markings around the eyes.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

1st birthday, oh boy a teenager, have fun.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaHappy Birthday to me! Glad I don't have a flea.
> Wondering what my dinner could be? Happy birthday to me.










Hope Otto had a great dinner for his big day!

WOW what a quick year!







Otto! What a beautiful boy he has grown to be!


----------

